# What kind of smoker do you use?



## Blue.dog

I noticed that there are a lot of threads with the topic of "smoking".

All I have ever used was the old style round vertical smoker from Walmart or academy. About 24 inched is dia with a pan for charcoal and a pan for water. It worked.

Question: Do these electric smokers that you see at Academy or Lowes or Walmart work? and is this most of you use or are you into it big time with the huge horizontal pits that are heavy as you know what?

I've BBQ'd for years over charcoal and gas grills, but all of your recipes indicate most of you are smoking.

thanks,
B.D


----------



## Drew_Smoke

I like pit pics. A friend of my Dad's made us one about 10 years ago. Its bascially a firebox with a vertical box attached to it. It gets crowded in there sometimes but it always works out.


----------



## REELING 65

*NB *:texasflag


----------



## bigbob

*Heres What I Use*


----------



## Viking48

The one on the left is like mine - made by Klose.


----------



## igo320

This was my favorite, my smokin partner sold it last year....Sad day:frown:


----------



## drfishalot

Electric here.
Cookshack brand.
I have tried the green egg and other stickburners. but no more
Electric is as easy and as good as you have heard.
I would not want to buy one that requires special pucks/bisquits/pellets/or any special preparations of wood after the initial purchase.


----------



## Drew_Smoke

drfishalot said:


> Electric here.
> Cookshack brand.
> I have tried the green egg and other stickburners. but no more
> Electric is as easy and as good as you have heard.
> I would not want to buy one that requires special pucks/bisquits/pellets/or any special preparations of wood after the initial purchase.


I have heard this alot.

What I have not heard anyone say is, "I bought an electric smoker and it sux!"


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I have a trailer pit and a Masterbuilt "fridge style" electric smoker. The electric smoker is what I use the most. It has 4 racks and it costs less than .50c to feed it wood chip for 6 to 8 hours. For briskets I use the big pit. I think I paid about $169 for the little electric one 2 years ago when BassPro was having a sale. I'd post a pic or two but I'm on the laptop and the pics are on my other computer
i


----------



## wish2fish

Angler2407 said:


> I have heard this alot.
> 
> What I have not heard anyone say is, "I bought an electric smoker and it sux!"


My friend bought one and cooked a brisket on it. No smoke on it all nor a visible smoke ring, taste like well, a cooked brisket not a smoked one.

Perhaps he is still trying to figure it out but if that is what comes out of it.....I'll pass.


----------



## poohbear

*Weber Smokey Mountain Smoker*

You can't beat these for temperture control and smoke taste. In fact I just fired mine up this morning and cooked a rack of ribs and a brisket. They are just a little hassle to clean though but they do come apart for cleaning. Hope this helps. http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/


----------



## frenzyfinder

Here is mine, its made by Klose, smokes like a charm.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

I have tried lots of different ones but I like the Bradley Smoker the best. It's electric ( I can control the temp. very EZ ). It does use wood pucks that you can get at Pro Bass or order just about at any outfitter website (cabelas , Gander Mt. etc) Pucks last 20 min, so I know to the min how much smoke I apply. Pucks come in many types of wood.

Plus you can cold smoke-Cheese-nuts- LOX - gravlox..

Had one for over 5 years. Once you get your recipes down you can reproduce it over and over same outcome every time. Thats hard to do on a nonelect. Just my .02


----------



## donkeyman

Mountaineer Mark said:


> I have tried lots of different ones but I like the Bradley Smoker the best. It's electric ( I can control the temp. very EZ ). It does use wood pucks that you can get at Pro Bass or order just about at any outfitter website (cabelas , Gander Mt. etc) Pucks last 20 min, so I know to the min how much smoke I apply. Pucks come in many types of wood.
> 
> Plus you can cold smoke-Cheese-nuts- LOX - gravlox..
> 
> Had one for over 5 years. Once you get your recipes down you can reproduce it over and over same outcome every time. Thats hard to do on a nonelect. Just my .02


YEA MARK DOES A GOOD JOB WITH THAT ELECT. SMOKER ...STAY AWAY FROM HIS PUNCH ...IT MADE A GOWN MAN P HIS PANTS


----------



## thabeezer

I use the Bubba Keg...Once you dial in your temp..it will hold for 12-15 hours.


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

donkeyman said:


> YEA MARK DOES A GOOD JOB WITH THAT ELECT. SMOKER ...STAY AWAY FROM HIS PUNCH ...IT MADE A GOWN MAN P HIS PANTS


Now that made me spew coffee all over my keyboard..LOL

Yes, that stuff makes you love dogs.....


----------



## El Carnicero

Heres mine.


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

I'm building a UDS this week for my 1st smoker. I've grilled for years over gas, and dabbled with smoking helping friends with their cook-outs, but never had a true smoker of my own. I REFUSE to pay $1500+ for a smoker before I try to do it myself on a smaller one that didn't cost a lot.

UDS smokers are very popular for the backyard BBQ. Their big claim to fame is low fuel consumption, very stable temps, and can run 12-14 hrs on a single load of coal/wood using the "minion method" (google it).
I have about $50 total in my UDS smoker - and that includes the $11 hole saw bit I had to buy.

To learn more about the UDS...see this link:
http://www.thehairfamily.com/don/uds.html
http://www.theqjoint.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4518

How to bulid a UDS...see this link:
http://www.theqjoint.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3165


----------



## 24Buds

Blue.dog said:


> I noticed that there are a lot of threads with the topic of "smoking".
> 
> All I have ever used was the old style round vertical smoker from Walmart or academy. About 24 inched is dia with a pan for charcoal and a pan for water. It worked.
> 
> Question: Do these electric smokers that you see at Academy or Lowes or Walmart work? and is this most of you use or are you into it big time with the huge horizontal pits that are heavy as you know what?
> 
> I've BBQ'd for years over charcoal and gas grills, but all of your recipes indicate most of you are smoking.
> 
> thanks,
> B.D


I have never used an electric smoker. I just can't set it and forget it LOL

I have been smokin for years on Academy available smokers for years. I know that this will hit a nerve with some of the pro's, but you don't need a $5,000 smoker to make good eats. I started with the New Braunfels off set smoker. Used it for 10 years till the tree removal guy decided to destroy it with a branch. Replaced with a New Braunfel Vertical style smoker. The better of the 2 if ya ask me. Recently she rotted out and is now in a happy place. I am still sad about her. I even have a picture of her on my desk. Never Easy decided he would ease mt suffering by giving me his just like my original while I am having one built in the spare time at a good guys shop who said it would be worked on between paying jobs. No complaints as I am a fisherman. I can wait.

Point is, I will put my eats up against anybody. Not saying its going to win the World Championship, but it will make you think. The difference is how well does it hold heat. The New Braunfels are not the best at that as they are thin, but if you are doing it as a weekender with a few buds over a 24pack, no big deal. If you want to go to bed and find the pit still hot in the am, need to go thicker like some of the pits in this thread.

For a starter pit, Academy has an oklahoma joe that is a good buy, or check the ebay craigs list stuff. You may be able to get an ugly pit, blast her and paint it up like new for a fraction of the cost.

Wood will cost more if the pit cost less.

I like to smoke and I love beer:wink:


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Here's a pic of mine...still need to add the wheels.
Total investment - $50 bucks.

We'll see if she'll smoke some good BBQ later in the week.


----------



## Old Whaler

Don't laugh, but the little Charbroil water smokers work like a champ. The steam really helps the meat. Too bad it doesn't come in bigger sizes, I have a Uvalde smoker that I use for large briskets and if I'm cooking for more than four people.


----------



## INDIANAINTEXAS

If you really want to spend hours tending a fire-- drinking beer and watching over the cooker have it your way 
But try a masterbuilt electric smoker from Academy or Bass pro. Put the Brisket/Ribs/Chicken/budan in set it for 4-6 hrs add wood chips (evan a wife will do it)--2-3 times and go fishing/[play golf/sleep-- come back when its set to turn off and have REALLY GOOD smoked meat. And I mean REALLY GOOD EASY TO FIX SMOKED MEAT


----------



## Northsider

bigbob said:


> View attachment 281609


Nice Bates pit...:cheers:


----------



## swglenn

I built a horizontal offset firebox style from a 250 gal propane tank. It has a 1/4" steel plate 6" under the grill to prevent the heat from overcooking the meat on the end with the firebox. The smoke goes to the other end of the pit and then comes up and back over the meat on its way out the stack. I can put 3 briskets on the hotter end and 6 ribs and 4 chickens on the cooler end. 10-12 hours on the briskets and 4 hours on the ribs and chickens so I can add more ribs and chicken if I want. My buddy has a 42" diameter rotisserie that is 6' long with 4 rotating trays. He can do 16-20 briskets or 60-72 chickens at a time.


----------



## bud1971

INDIANAINTEXAS said:


> If you really want to spend hours tending a fire-- drinking beer and watching over the cooker have it your way
> But try a masterbuilt electric smoker from Academy or Bass pro. Put the Brisket/Ribs/Chicken/budan in set it for 4-6 hrs add wood chips (evan a wife will do it)--2-3 times and go fishing/[play golf/sleep-- come back when its set to turn off and have REALLY GOOD smoked meat. And I mean REALLY GOOD EASY TO FIX SMOKED MEAT


X2...my Dad bought one and I was skeptical at first...but you can consistently cook some mean briskets on these, in fact we have gotten spoiled...good smoke flavor, moist and fork tender. Smoked redfish and flounder is pretty awesome too.


----------



## drfishalot

you can get a smoke ring on an electric smoker-I believe all you have to do is put 1 charcoal briquette in it. I have never done that because the ring is for looks only-I don't enter mine in contests. (ever wonder why the electric is not allowed in the contests?) I only want good eats-don't care about a smoke ring. the cookshack does not require any certain type wood-you can go get a branch out of the back yard and use it. it has like 1000 degree insulation so it retains the heat well- and really doesn't get very hot on the outside (you can touch it). there is hardly any airflow-so the moisture in the meat does not escape. there is only a finger sized hole in the top for the smoke to exit. it really couldn't be any easier, but it could be a lot less expensive.
and its nice to do the cheese and stuff besides meat.


----------



## texaggie2007

I have a Tejas on the way up here hopefully will be here next week. Alot cheaper than klose and imo just as good. The only issue up here is that all I can get is oak so I'm having some Pecan shipped up with the smoker. man freight shipping is a *****


----------



## ifish2

I'm with 24Buds, the New Braunfels from Academy is the best bang for buck, barring making your own. We paid $399 several years ago for the Longhorn and haven't been sorry. I can do 2 briskets and 2 pork butts at the same time. Add some www.texasbbqrub.com and follow their instructions on brisket and you can't go wrong!


----------



## manintheboat

I have been using a New Braunfels Bandera for the last 5 years. It really isn't the best quality pit in the world, but the price is right and it makes some really good que. I really do not cook barbeque as much as I used to. I will probably spend the money and get a Klose 48" smoker if I go with the stick burner, but am not ruling out a Traeger or BGE either.


----------



## MissingSTexas

manintheboat said:


> I have been using a New Braunfels Bandera for the last 5 years. It really isn't the best quality pit in the world, but the price is right and it makes some really good que. I really do not cook barbeque as much as I used to. I will probably spend the money and get a Klose 48" smoker if I go with the stick burner, but am not ruling out a Traeger or BGE either.


I have the exact same New Braunfels pit. It's really hit and miss. Sometimes I have the best luck and sometimes well not so much. I really have the most trouble just getting a consistant temp for more than 30 minutes or so. It's great for Chicken and stuff that doesn't take more that a couple of hours, but I HATE babysitting it for a brisket or something that takes longer.


----------



## bud1971

This past weekend I made smoked redfish dip on the electric smoker. Cooked 4 filets at 150 for 3 hours with pecan smoke, crumbled the filets and added lime juice, cream cheese, mayo, tabasco and salt/pepper....pretty darn tasty!


----------



## manintheboat

MissingSTexas said:


> I have the exact same New Braunfels pit. It's really hit and miss. Sometimes I have the best luck and sometimes well not so much. I really have the most trouble just getting a consistant temp for more than 30 minutes or so. It's great for Chicken and stuff that doesn't take more that a couple of hours, but I HATE babysitting it for a brisket or something that takes longer.


I hear you. Did you make any modifications to your Bandera? For it to work properly, you need to make 2 really important mods to it. 1. You have to raise the fire grate up to the second tab. I made a new one out of expanded steel. 2. you have to make a baffle where the firebox meets the cooking chamber. This baffle diverts the heat under the water bowl and promotes much more consistent cooking.

Even with the correct mods, the pit is still a handfull. It is made with very thin metal and can flat out blow through the fuel. You have to constantly tend the fire. I have found that you have to check in on it every 30 minutes. You simply have to accept the fact that you are going to have some temperature fluctuations, but as long as they stay between 200 and 275, you are okay providing that the temp for the most part is between 225 and 250. Mine likes to stay around 250.

also, dont trust the thermometer on the door. It is garbage and the reading is not indicitive of what is going on for most of the cooking surface.


----------



## TXAGGIE10

I use the UDS. Works perfectly. I have less than $100 into the smoker.

This pic was taken about a month ago. First brisket I smoked:








THis was taken last weekend after I cleaned her off a little bit. I sanded the barrel and used some Rust Stop High Heat black paint. WOrked out perfect. Added the stack and handle to the top as well.


----------



## texaggie2007

It has arrived; My Dad added the Block TAM without me knowing and I think it looks pretty **** good


----------



## drfishalot

MissingSTexas said:


> I have the exact same New Braunfels pit. It's really hit and miss. Sometimes I have the best luck and sometimes well not so much. I really have the most trouble just getting a consistant temp for more than 30 minutes or so. It's great for Chicken and stuff that doesn't take more that a couple of hours, but I HATE babysitting it for a brisket or something that takes longer.


I used to put pork butts in my electric, drive an hour to work, work a 12 hr shift, drive an hour home,...... and it would be just about done no babysitting needed.


----------



## fishingcacher

If money is no object how about something like this...


----------



## ubekewl454

This is what I'm working with.....Proud owner of a Big Bear pit.


----------



## ubekewl454

*my pit*

Now cooking is so much more fun.


----------



## juanpescado

I sure do like my $70 55 gallon drum pit from HEB, I can turn out some tasty stuff, aint lying...


----------



## ranchonodinero

*Egg it*

If you want a grill, pizza oven, smoker, steak searing grill and a wok base-get an egg. I've done 23 hours cooking pork butts on one load of lump charcoal. I've also smoked cheese with it too. Incredibly versatile.


----------



## Blackgar

23 hrs on one load of charcoal. you are definatly smokin somthing !!!!!


----------



## Lone-Star

Cant go wrong with the Weber Smokey Mountain. It has it's own community, virtualweberbullet.com, it's used a lot in competition.

The electric ones work great, especially for novices, but for me it just takes the fun out of it, too easy. No denying though that 9 out of 10 guys will cook better meat with an electric smoker.


----------



## ranchonodinero

Blackgar said:


> 23 hrs on one load of charcoal. you are definatly smokin somthing !!!!!


I actually cooked a couple of more times on the same load. Uses "lump" charcoal. Maintained 200-225 for 23 hours. Really not unusual for these type of cookers. Check out the "egghead" forums and joing the cult!


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

Blackgar said:


> 23 hrs on one load of charcoal. you are definatly smokin somthing !!!!!


You really would be surprised what these things can do. I don't have one (wish I did) - but I wouldn't doubt a 20+ hr cook time on 1 full load of coal/wood.

If I can get a 15 hr cook time on 1 full basket in my home-made UDS smoker...I don't doubt that a more refined cooker like a BGE can get 20+ hours out of a load.


----------



## tunaboy

I cook/smoke on a large Big Green Egg every weekend and it is absolutly the best smoker out there!!!!


----------



## jdot7749

I got a hole n the ground with some foile liner and a tin top and it cooks as good as any trailer pit regardless of the price. If you're gonna be a cook you gotta be smarter than the animal you're cookin' and remember the Joneses you were tryin' to keep up with weren't very good cooks.


----------



## w_r_ranch

We use a Tejas Smoker.


----------



## Charles Helm

w_r_ranch said:


> We use a Tejas Smoker.


Mine looks like that, except without the deluxe features, and mine is a lot dirtier.


----------



## MrsFish

We use a Traeger Pellet Smoker...had it about a month and so far, everything we have cooked turned out delicious and it's super simple to use.


----------



## yer_corks_under

Southern Pride


----------



## Gr8_Outdoorsman

I have both a Weber Smokey Mountain and 3/8" horizontal with a firebox. If I were to keep only one, it would certainly be the Weber. It does an amazing job of maintaining temperature with minimal involvement from me. 

The Green Eggs are awesome as well, but they do come with a price tag. I could easily see an Egg burning for 20+ hours on a single batch of charcoal. I've gotten over 14 hours on the Weber and could have gotten more but was done.

I've had many of great meals cooked off of an electric smoker as well. I just prefer controlling the heat/smoke myself. If you don't care to do that, then go for a quality electric.


----------



## Mantaray

MrsFish said:


> We use a Traeger Pellet Smoker...had it about a month and so far, everything we have cooked turned out delicious and it's super simple to use.


Could you tell me how much this smoker is and where did you get it? I have been wanting a smoker but my wife just wanted something not too big & not too expensive. My gas grill already occupies a lot of space in my patio. I'm looking at a Weber also.


----------



## gp2394

jdot7749 said:


> I got a hole n the ground with some foile liner and a tin top and it cooks as good as any trailer pit regardless of the price. If you're gonna be a cook you gotta be smarter than the animal you're cookin' and remember the Joneses you were tryin' to keep up with weren't very good cooks.


ha ha ha, I agree with this 100%. Here is a REAL smoker. Enjoy


----------



## MrsFish

Mantaray said:


> Could you tell me how much this smoker is and where did you get it? I have been wanting a smoker but my wife just wanted something not too big & not too expensive. My gas grill already occupies a lot of space in my patio. I'm looking at a Weber also.


We got ours during the big Memorial Day sale at Texas Star Pellet Grill Co. They are off of 59 and Sheppard. The Mr. orginally wanted at Lyfetime or Gator pit but after doing his research decided that the pellet grill was the way to go and so far we haven't been let down!


----------



## w_r_ranch

Charles Helm said:


> Mine looks like that, except without the deluxe features, and mine is a lot dirtier.


LOL!!! That's a pic of it from their website... it hasn't looked that clean in a decade!!! :cheers:


----------



## drfishalot

tunaboy said:


> I cook/smoke on a large Big Green Egg every weekend and it is absolutly the best smoker out there!!!!


well, actually, my egg is probably rusting. couldn't really say as I haven't pulled the cover off of it in prob a year. I did take my smoker (electric) to the lake house- as I decided I couldn't go without it any longer. egg stayed at home.
as a grill... eggs are really good. as a smoker-there are better options.


----------



## monkeyman1

to me, it depends on my goal .

i have a custom made no-name thick steel pit i use for brisket, big feeds and requires a lot of beer and BS with the buddies. lots of fiddling with wood and dampers, which goes well with the beer and buddies.

have an old smokey that does great with charcoal for chicken, burgers and grilled veggies for the more intimate man-cooking jobs. requires fewer buddies and less beer.

have a firepit grill that's great for searing thick steaks, cookin burgers, feeding and staring at the fire. requires beer, but buddies are optional. wife is preferred .

used to have a hand-me-down commercial electric smoker. least work, beer and buddies needed. cooks in a predictable amount of time with very tasty predictable results.

a man need options you know...


----------



## white cap

X2 on BGE and 20+ hours of smoking on one load of lump coal!

Really enjoy cooking on this expensive toy..........wc


----------



## tealnexttime1

*pit*

just gettin in the smokin world , just got this little pit saturday. did some ribs . turned out ok. didnt really like the seasoning i used . but it worked


----------



## Dirt Daddy

*Pitmaker for me*

ole Bertha...


----------



## RB II

Here is what I smoke on.


----------



## Rog

Got 2 pits, one for brisket and the other for sausage.


----------



## pilotboat

life time cooker like the one in background of #49


----------



## Tail'in around

Mine and my cousin's pit. It gets the job done!!!


----------



## Brian10

I now use an electric smoker. My best brisket has come from a charcoal water smoker, but ON AVERAGE, the electric smoker produces the best brisket for me. It doesn't produce the greatest brisket, but it is consistently good. I can get a good smoky flavor but I cannot replicate the smoke ring in the meat. Oh well, it's a compromise I'm willing to take.

If my current electric smoker breaks, I will replace it with a double door XL electric smoker.


----------



## MissingSTexas

Brian10 said:


> I now use an electric smoker. My best brisket has come from a charcoal water smoker, but ON AVERAGE, the electric smoker produces the best brisket for me. It doesn't produce the greatest brisket, but it is consistently good. I can get a good smoky flavor but I cannot replicate the smoke ring in the meat. Oh well, it's a compromise I'm willing to take.
> 
> If my current electric smoker breaks, I will replace it with a double door XL electric smoker.


Try adding a few lumps of charcoal to the wood tray. The pink ring is from nitrates in the wood as is smolders. :cheers:


----------



## Popo107

I have had pits...big ones and little ones.......barrels..........all kinds of smokers over the years.........I finally decided that "EASY".. was the way to go...........didnt want big anymore...didnt want to buy wood.....etc......So I purchased an electric smoker a few months ago..........all my buddies are going to them.......I was reluctant because it just doesnt seem like "smokin" as we know it...............but, its truthfully the only way to go............easy clean up.......set it and go.......and the most important part of it is that you can put as much smoke on the meat as you want.........uses chips and simple to use.......

I have the Masterbuilt......40"....purchased at Bass Pro...............try it, I think you will like it...............


----------



## bassguitarman

I use three different smokers, depending on my mood, and what I am cooking. Not a very big investment in these:

1.) Oklahoma Joe offset smoker, original type with 1/4" steel. This is when I am in the mood for the best tasting brisket, and I don't mind fiddle-farting all day with it. I picked this up off of craigslist for $150, and it was nearly new. I added a convection plate to spread the heat more evenly.

2.) Masterbuilt 40" electric from Sams. This is my load it up, set and forget rig. It is simple, consistent, and produces very good stuff. I can tell the difference in the taste from the Oklahoma Joe, but no one but me cares.

3.) Mr. Meat Smoker, stainless round electric. The wife gave me this in the 80's, and I have replaced the element twice. It uses a 1500 watt circular element and cooks very hot and fast. The only thing I cook on this is pork tenderloin (NOT pork loin). Dump in some hickory, fill the water bowl, season the pork tenderloin, and in 45 minutes you will not find a better cut of pork. I have tried the pork on the other two smokers, but this smoker does it best.


----------



## Slimshady

Something about tending a fire.......

1. Pit I originally built with no firebox. Added firebox later. Joy to cook on.

2. Buddys pit at his ranch we use during deer season. 

3. Pit I'm retro fitting new firebox/grill.


----------



## crabtrap

Trager pellet smokers are the schiznitz! Been cooking on mine for a year and I'm amazed as are my guests. You've not lived till you try an apple wood smoked, chocolate chip cookie with walnuts after feasting on some smoked meat:dance:


----------



## bohunk1

*smoke house*

here is mine 4X8, have had up to 300#


----------

